# Down Sizing for Winter.



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I picked up a set of OEM steelies for this winter and I've been looking around at different tire sizes.

The Factory spec for 16s gives a 0.7% difference from factory 18 set up










I found an alternative that gives only a 0.3% difference from the factory 18 set up











Am I over thinking this? Will 0.4% difference really matter? Will I get a better ride out of one set up vs the other set up?

Thanks for the help


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

In the winter, narrower is better. Run the stock 215/60-16 size, the difference will not matter a whit to any of the car's computers.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Eco wheel is 26.3". 

You're over-thinking this. Just run the 215/60/16.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

